# Illusione Holy Lance Candela Cigar Review - Looking for a candela wrapper?



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Very good draw combined with great flavor makes this the best cigar with a candela wrapper I've had, not that there have been that many. There are ...

Read the full review here: Illusione Holy Lance Candela Cigar Review - Looking for a candela wrapper?


----------

